# Zara Tindall



## Clodagh (22 June 2016)

Has not been long listed for the Olympics. Personally I didn't think her one result at Badminton was enough but the media and lots of people with more knowledge than me felt she should go. I haven't seen the whole list, the Telegraph didn't print it, but I see W F-P got in.


----------



## Chiffy (22 June 2016)

I didn't think she would get selected as High Kingdom missed virtually all last year. He is lovely and went well at Badminton but hasn't done enough to be considered. It's a shame as she is a good competitor under pressure. The fuss in the ordinary media is because of who she is.
The list is up on British Eventing, quite a long list. There is some chat that Oliver should have been included but he probably hasn't a really top horse.


----------



## Orangehorse (22 June 2016)

I feel sorry for Zara really.  The horse has performed well and was chosen for 2012 when relatively inexperienced because of his good dressage and show jumping.  He was out with injury last season, but came back to do well at Badminton this year.
What more could she have done?

I can remember past years when a long list of horses was chosen, only for them to fall by the wayside one by one and by the time the competition came along it was a question of "what horse and rider combination is fit to go."


----------



## Honey08 (22 June 2016)

She didn't do that well at Badminton.  Her dressage was average, she was lucky not to be unseated Xc, and it was a ok finish, but not setting the world on fire by her and High Kingdom's standards it was below their average IMO.


----------



## 9tails (22 June 2016)

If Zara had been longlisted based on one result, I would also have felt worthy of being on the list.


----------



## dayrider (22 June 2016)

I agree with 9tails.  Zara is very lumpy and untidy across xc and didn't help High Kingdom at all.  Toytown coped with her but many horses wouldn't.


----------



## TheOldTrout (22 June 2016)

Clodagh said:



			Has not been long listed for the Olympics. Personally I didn't think her one result at Badminton was enough but the media and lots of people with more knowledge than me felt she should go. I haven't seen the whole list, the Telegraph didn't print it, but I see W F-P got in.
		
Click to expand...

There's a thread about it on Competing and Training, including a link to the long lists for all disciplines.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (22 June 2016)

Given the Zika virus issue and the fact that Zara is of child bearing age, she may not be that keen on going.


----------



## Lizzie66 (22 June 2016)

dayrider said:



			I agree with 9tails.  Zara is very lumpy and untidy across xc and didn't help High Kingdom at all.  Toytown coped with her but many horses wouldn't.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know whether you are new to the forum or posting under another name in order to avoid being outed under your normal id, hopefully new and hopefully not coming back.


----------



## paddi22 (22 June 2016)

dayrider said:



			I agree with 9tails.  Zara is very lumpy and untidy across xc and didn't help High Kingdom at all.  Toytown coped with her but many horses wouldn't.
		
Click to expand...

i look forward to seeing you post your flawless xc videos to show everyone how it should be done


----------



## dayrider (22 June 2016)

I merely made a point.  To watch William FP, Tina and Andrew Nicholson on course is a delight. Not everyone is of their expertise and standard!  Shall be commenting  when I feel a point needs to be made.


----------



## TelH (22 June 2016)

dayrider said:



			I merely made a point.  To watch William FP, Tina and Andrew Nicholson on course is a delight. Not everyone is of their expertise and standard!
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps she isn't as stylish as the riders you mentioned but it seems to work for her... After all she has been a World Champion and part of a silver medal winning Olympic team, so it is safe to assume her standard is pretty high


----------



## Clodagh (22 June 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			There's a thread about it on Competing and Training, including a link to the long lists for all disciplines.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I never go in there so didn't see it. Thought it might be a news post.


----------



## Chiffy (22 June 2016)

Quite right, Clodagh, it is equestrian news and fine to post in here . It really doesn't matter if a different group of people discuss the same subject although I don't know if day riders comment would be any better received on the other thread!


----------



## WelshD (22 June 2016)

Magnetic Sparrow said:



			Given the Zika virus issue and the fact that Zara is of child bearing age, she may not be that keen on going.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. say theoretically if Zara were pregnant or trying for a baby but didnt want the media to probe its a very 'easy' way of bowing out without being questioned on it


----------



## {97702} (22 June 2016)

I know all comments have been theoretical, but we aren't assuming anyone else hasn't been shortlisted because they are pregnant/trying for a baby......   

I do hope Dayrider will post some pics of him/her going XC, I love to watch the best so I can learn from their ultimate ability.....


----------



## Fidgety (22 June 2016)

Magnetic Sparrow said:



			Given the Zika virus issue and the fact that Zara is of child bearing age, she may not be that keen on going.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this.  If I were in the position where I may have future plans for having or extending my family, I'd be heaving a great sigh of relief if I'd not been shortlisted right now.


----------



## dayrider (22 June 2016)

I don't think I said I was the best going xcountry. Just reiterating what someone had posted and expressing admiration for  WFP lightness of touch and balance!!!


----------



## TheOldTrout (22 June 2016)

Chiffy said:



			Quite right, Clodagh, it is equestrian news and fine to post in here . It really doesn't matter if a different group of people discuss the same subject although I don't know if day riders comment would be any better received on the other thread!
		
Click to expand...

I put about it being in C & T with the lists in an attempt to be helpful - the original post said something about not having seen the lists.


----------



## {97702} (22 June 2016)

dayrider said:



			I don't think I said I was the best going xcountry. Just reiterating what someone had posted and expressing admiration for  WFP lightness of touch and balance!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh that goes without saying, WFP is just amazing, however your post did read as if you felt Zara was somewhat incompetent and you could do better..... the danger of the written word I guess!


----------



## dayrider (22 June 2016)

Whoops! I wouldn't presume to suggest that I could emulate Zara or WFP!  Think I will double check any messages from now on in. Thanks.


----------



## {97702} (22 June 2016)

dayrider said:



			Whoops! I wouldn't presume to suggest that I could emulate Zara or WFP!  Think I will double check any messages from now on in. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

LOL no worries, I have unintentionally done exactly the same in the past - forum posting is fraught with unknown perils


----------



## Clodagh (23 June 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			I put about it being in C & T with the lists in an attempt to be helpful - the original post said something about not having seen the lists.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Sorry was being senstitive.


----------



## Lizzie66 (23 June 2016)

dayrider said:



			Whoops! I wouldn't presume to suggest that I could emulate Zara or WFP!  Think I will double check any messages from now on in. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry the backtracking is too little too late you made comments that were deliberately offensive there was no other way to take them. You could have said that you felt her XC style was not as good or in tune as WFP et al but you made personal comments about her and her riding ability, she would not have achieved the level she had if what you said was the case.


----------



## dayrider (23 June 2016)

I didn't put my thoughts too well. I imagine Zara is   a very pleasant girl, Just v keen for us to to do well at the Olympics and think the riders chosen will do us proud.  Jolly good luck to all of them.


----------



## dayrider (23 June 2016)

Was not backtracking. I didn't, however, phrase my comments v well. As mentioned in another post, v keen for our team to do well at Olympics and think the riders chosen are par excellence!


----------



## TheOldTrout (23 June 2016)

Clodagh said:



			Thank you. Sorry was being senstitive.
		
Click to expand...

No worries, it's easy to misunderstand the nuances when you're online!


----------



## dayrider (23 June 2016)

Thank you for reply. Not used to this messaging malarkey and can see how shortening the content of what is said can prove tricky! Watch for extremely long posts until I am sure of  what I am doing.  Just an add on; similar subject really  -  so relieved to see WFP fully recovered.  Was so concerned for a long while.


----------



## Equibrit (3 July 2016)

dayrider said:



			I agree with 9tails.  Zara is very lumpy and untidy across xc and didn't help High Kingdom at all.  Toytown coped with her but many horses wouldn't.
		
Click to expand...

You merely expressed an opinion, which is fine.
What is not fine is that somebody accused you of claiming you can do better. Sad mortal.


----------



## TheOldTrout (5 July 2016)

Teams are out.
http://www.equestrianteamgbr.co.uk/news/team-gb-name-12-equestrian-athletes-to-compete-at-rio-2016/


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (5 July 2016)

I must say I have not seen Zara doing cross country in the last two years, but I watched her Toytown ride and thought she rode it beautifully. She is a pretty good rider in my humble opinion.For Olympic selection a lot of factors are involved, and having the right horse at the right stage is paramount.


----------



## dayrider (5 July 2016)

Lets wish team GB lots of luck.


----------



## teapot (8 July 2016)

Zara's on the Nations Cup team for Aachen


----------



## dayrider (8 July 2016)

I saw that.  Wishing the whole team good fortune..Everyone and the horses back safely.


----------



## Equibrit (17 July 2016)

Interesting; http://janssen.sportcg.net/2016/aachen/DressageSheets/dressagesheet3400518.html


----------



## teapot (17 July 2016)

Equibrit said:



			Interesting; http://janssen.sportcg.net/2016/aachen/DressageSheets/dressagesheet3400518.html

Click to expand...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news...h-dressage-disappointment-zara-tindall-571942


----------



## TheOldTrout (17 July 2016)

Equibrit said:



			Interesting; http://janssen.sportcg.net/2016/aachen/DressageSheets/dressagesheet3400518.html

Click to expand...

Belatedly caught up with this thread - this link gives the horse as Master Imp (I thought that was a Frances W ride?) but the H&H give her horse as High Kingdom. Does anyone know which is correct?


----------



## Colivet (17 July 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Belatedly caught up with this thread - this link gives the horse as Master Imp (I thought that was a Frances W ride?) but the H&H give her horse as High Kingdom. Does anyone know which is correct?
		
Click to expand...

The scoresheet in the link shows the horse name on the top line to the right of rider name - High Kingom.  The information below that is his breeding..... by Master Imp.


----------



## TheOldTrout (17 July 2016)

Ah, and that line was cut off in the screen shot - that explains it. Thanks!


----------



## teapot (17 July 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Belatedly caught up with this thread - this link gives the horse as Master Imp (I thought that was a Frances W ride?) but the H&H give her horse as High Kingdom. Does anyone know which is correct?
		
Click to expand...

You're thinking of Francis W's Hasty Imp as the ride. Fairly sure Master Imp died a few years ago now.


----------



## TheOldTrout (17 July 2016)

You're right! I'm obviously confusing my Imps. Thanks all those of you with clear brains and knowledge


----------



## calliemae (17 July 2016)

Gd luck to team GB xx


----------

